# Can you talk me through your IBS-C symptoms?



## Angry_Kitty (Jan 14, 2009)

I can find a lot of info on symptoms of IBS-D, the ones for IBS-C seems to be cramps, pain, bloating...and that's it? Is the only difference that the D type then rush to the toilet and feel a bit relieved, whilst the C group still feel like they need to go but can't (and don't pass stool for long periods of time)? Or is there more to it? I am tying to figure out if I have IBS-A, but am not sure about the IBS-C side, I just know that sometimes I get abdominal discomfort and don''t have anything to "poop out", and occasionally I go a day without a bowel movement...Usually when this happens, the next time I have a bowel movement, it triggers the flipping discomfort again, so I tend to have a bowel movement trigger discomfort, when it is commonly the other way around in IBS. Soooo, what are your IBS-C symptoms??Thanks!


----------



## IanRamsay (Nov 23, 2008)

Hi ohh Angry oneWell, i was constipated for almost 20 years. the longest i went without a poo was 11 days, and that was really B******D awful. it really really was. towards teh end i had tried everything known to man and i actually considered suicide. but it wasnt pain that was doing my nut, but the constant 24/7 nausea and sever uncomfortable feeling in my guts in any position other than teh squatting position. i couldent walk more than a few paces without having to sit down, lying down was almost impossible, standing up was not an option for long. i was in hell. you can also go to teh loo twice a day but still be constipated. basically if the poo is hard to pass, comes out in pebbles or you have to really strain to get it out, you are constipated. for a long time i was having 2 or 3 poos a day but they where just like that, hard, small, round balls or concrete. i would spend half the day on teh crapper trying to empty my bowels. piles can also occour when you are constipated. some people only have 2 or 3 movements a week, others can have 3 movements a day. sadly it is different for everyone. it is the nature of teh poo that defines teh constipation.nausea is also another sign of a sluggish or slow bowel and constipation. pain and cramps can also be a sign.mucus on teh poo can be an indicator as well.cheers ian


----------

